# Soundtracks for Film and Games



## SoundChris (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey there guys,

here is my personal composer web-page. I am a multi-genre composer from germany mainly focused on orchestral, piano, jazz and medieval music. I am also creating hq library demos if needed. If you are interested in my art just check out my music at 

http://www.chris-schlee.com (www.chris-schlee.com).


----------



## novaburst (Apr 10, 2016)

Some nice production you have its nice to here a choir all through the piece, and the folk piece are very well done,

Dont understand to much about jazz but it sounded ok nice work over all


----------

